# Frankenstorm



## Mike57 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Having a slow day eh?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Snow from Frankenstorm in NC mountains.


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

I see you found a picture of my mother in law


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out some "sandy" snow videos

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...kets-West-Virginia-and-Tennessee-in-snow.html






http://video.msnbc.msn.com/the-cycle/49612899/#49612899

http://www.hlntv.com/video/2012/10/30/superstorm-sandy-snowfall


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Polarismalibu;1507865 said:


> I see you found a picture of my mother in law


They say daughters turn into their mothers.


----------

